# Yemme...!



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2009)

Your PM box is full.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 1, 2009)

I think Yemme died.  I haven't seen her on in eons.

Or I've just missed her.

Maybe she's off having a very long lunch.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2009)

I was talking to her earlier (PM), and her inbox got full when I tried to send the last one.

She's still around.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 1, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I was talking to her earlier (PM), and her inbox got full when I tried to send the last one.
> 
> She's still around.


 
Oh, I see.

You need to curb these TPF romances, man.  They lead to nowhere but heartache... the minute her camera is better than yours... SPLITSVILLE!!!


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 1, 2009)

LMFAO! nice one, manaheim!


----------



## Yemme (Jun 1, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> You need to curb these TPF romances, man.  They lead to nowhere but heartache... the minute her camera is better than yours... SPLITSVILLE!!!


Manaheim....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That is so not true....  I'm still on TPF just not that often.:greenpbl:

I'll try cleaning out my inbox.  Thank You Josh.


----------



## epatsellis (Jun 2, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> You need to curb these TPF romances, man.  They lead to nowhere but heartache... the minute her camera is better than yours... SPLITSVILLE!!!



That would make her the perfect g/f for me, it'd be years before we'd get ot that point, now if only I could convince the wife....


erie


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Manaheim....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean you'll never leave me...?


----------



## Yemme (Jun 2, 2009)

epatsellis said:


> That would make her the perfect g/f for me, it'd be years before we'd get ot that point, now if only I could convince the wife....
> 
> 
> erie




You didn't ask her yet... Did you not see me drool over your equipment.... Get a move on.:greenpbl:


----------



## Yemme (Jun 2, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Does that mean you'll never leave me...?




:hug:: Yup... I'll always be there in "spirit"...Can you feel me... 


*Backing out of crazy thread slowly*


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 2, 2009)

manaheim said:


> I think Yemme died. I haven't seen her on in eons.
> 
> Or I've just missed her.
> 
> Maybe she's off having a very long lunch.


 She is still here, I have seen her around


----------



## Yemme (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Hawaii Five-O you've been MIA.... Nice to see you.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow this spiralled quickly.


----------

